# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Albtelekom ul tarifat mujore të internetit

## RaPSouL

Kompania, e telefonise fikse Albtelekom ka publikuar tarifa te reja rreth tre here me te ulta per internetin te ndara me kapacitet sipas klienteve. Keshtu sipas ofertes se re ne ditet ne vijim, 1 Giga kapacitet mujor ne sherbimin e internetit do te kushtojne 1999 leke ne muaj, nga 5000 mije leke qe ishte me pare. Keshtu ne treg jane hedhur 9 paketa te ndryshme, per sherbimin ADSL, te cilat jane konceptuar sipas kerkesave te abonenteve. Me kete game te gjere alternativash, Albtelekom synon t'i ofroje klienteve te tij mundesi te ndryshme zgjidhje per komunikim. Burimet zyrtare te Albtelekom njoftojne se, ne sherbim te abonenteve eshte vendosur edhe nje qender asistence, e cila do te ofroje sherbim nga ora 08 e mengjesit deri me 22.00 te mbremjes. Ne dispozicion eshte vene telefononi ne numrin 133 dhe cdo shqetesim apo pyetje nga ana e abonenteve ne lidhje me sherbimin ADSL merr pergjigje ne moment nga stafi teknik qe ndodhet ne kete qender. Tarifat e reja te internetit, vijne konkurruese dhe synojne qe ta kthejne produktin e ADSL-se ne nje sherbim te prekshem per te gjitha kategorite. Personat qe zgjedhin kete sherbim tashme do te paguajne deri ne tre here me pak nga sa kane paguar deri me tani. ADSL eshte nje teknologji qe lejon transmetim te dhenash me shpejtesi te larte aksesi ne internet, duke shfrytezuar linjen ekzistuese telefonike. Quhet asimetrike sepse transmeton te dhena me bande te ndryshme ne drejtim te perdoruesit dhe ne drejtim te internetit. Duke u nisur nga fakti qe pjesa me e madhe e perdoruesve qe kerkojne akses ne internet jane te prirur per te marre informacione te ndryshme prej tij, ADSL me teknologjine e saj asimetrike ben te mundur qe informacioni i marre nga klienti eshte me i madh dhe me i shpejte se, ai i derguar per te marre kete informacion, konkretisht.

Interneti

Albtelekom ofron sherbimin e internetit ne te gjithe Shqiperine. Per t'u lidhur ne internet, mjafton te kesh linjen telefonike, nje kompjuter personal dhe nje modem 56 kbps. Por sherbimi ne paketen ADSL ofron shpejtesi te larte aksesi ne internet, rreth 30 here me i shpejte se, lidhja dial-up.



Sherbimi pagesa mujore

-ADSL 1 GByte 1999 leke/muaj

-ADSL  *?* GByte 2499 leke/muaj

-ADSL  *?* GByte 3499 leke/muaj

-ADSL Unlimited

256/64 Kbit/s 2499 leke/muaj

-ADSL Unlimited

512/128 Kbit/s 3749 leke/muaj

-ADSL Unlimited

1024/256 Kbit/s 4999 leke/muaj

-ADSL PRO 512/128 Kbit/s

Static iP 4999 leke/muaj

-ADSL PRO 1024/256 Kbit/s

Static iP 7499 leke/muaj

-ADSL PRO 2048/512 Kbit/s

Static iP 9999 leke/muaj



_K.J_

----------


## eno84

Une dua te abonohem ne kete lidhje, por jam pak skeptik pasi aktualisht kam nje lidhje me antene (jo me albtelekom) por dua ta nderroj kete lloj lidhje per shkak te mos korrektesise te kesaj ISP karshi abonentit, si ne sherbim ashtu dhe ne suportin teknik. A ka ndonje person i cili e ka provuar apo eshte abonuar tashme tek kjo pakete e albtelekomit qe te na jape disa informacione me shume per cilesine e sherbimit?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ku eshte ulja se nuk po marr vesh asnje gje me kete lloj paraqitje qe ke bere ti RaPSouL me duket shume e ngaterruar me mire futi ne tabele word dhe hidhe si skedar te bashkangjitur se keshtu me duken kuturu...

----------


## Jack Watson

Këto shifra e shpejtësisë s'ta mbushim mendjen. 

Nëse ndonjëri e ka provu Albtelecomin, të na tregojë se me çfarë shpejtësie shkarkon mesatarsisht dhe a ka shkëputje?

----------


## fotjon

http://www.albtelecom.al/index.php?o...d=43&Itemid=87

----------


## BaBa

*edhe pa lek ta baj albtelekomi, mos e merrni ate linje se eshte linja ma koti qe kam provu .*

PS: qe te shkarkosh nje kenge apo nje video me linjen e albtelekomit, i bie qe te ikesh te bash ja 3 ore xhiro naper qytet pastaj te ikesh te ngjosh kengen dhe videon LOL

----------


## Kanan

> Ku eshte ulja se nuk po marr vesh asnje gje me kete lloj paraqitje qe ke bere ti RaPSouL me duket shume e ngaterruar me mire futi ne tabele word dhe hidhe si skedar te bashkangjitur se keshtu me duken kuturu...


... mashtrimi i rradhes ne treg !!!

Paketa 1.1 p.sh.

ADSL

256/64 Kbit/s *= 32/8 KB/s*
Kufizimi 1 GByte *???!!!!!!*

1999 lekë/muaj

0.50 lekë/ MByte

Po e krahasoj me linjen qe perdor nga Abissnet ADSL paketa 20 EUR ( rreth 2,440 Leke)

Shkarkon sa te duash pa kufizim, dhe shpejtesia eshte e mire ne raport me tarifen
ne momente te mira mund te shkoje deri ne 200 KB e me teper.
Komplet mashtrim interneti i  Albtelecom, njelloj si mashtrimi i Eagle Mobile, qe erdhi me slloganin se ja ka vlejtur koha qe pritem !!!

----------


## eno84

> *edhe pa lek ta baj albtelekomi, mos e merrni ate linje se eshte linja ma koti qe kam provu .*
> 
> PS: qe te shkarkosh nje kenge apo nje video me linjen e albtelekomit, i bie qe te ikesh te bash ja 3 ore xhiro naper qytet pastaj te ikesh te ngjosh kengen dhe videon LOL



A ka mundesi qe mos flasim kot me kot duke hamendesuar? A ka njeri qe e ka aktualisht ose e ka patur me pare nje linje ADSL ( nuk po flasim per lidhjen me ane te numrit 7171111) ? A ia vlen te bejme nje abonim tek kjo pakete apo jo?







> ... mashtrimi i rradhes ne treg !!!
> 
> Paketa 1.1 p.sh.
> 
> ADSL
> 
> 256/64 Kbit/s *= 32/8 KB/s*
> Kufizimi 1 GByte *???!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Flm per krahasimin Kanan, por me duket se kjo nuk ndihmon shume ne ate cfare ne kerkojme. Rreklama e madhe qe po ben Albtelekom per kete sherbim si dhe cmimet shume favorizuese, te bejne te mendosh qe mund te jete paketa me e mire ne treg. Presim qe dikush ta konfirmoje per po ose jo kete gje para se ne te bejme nje investim ne kete drejtim....

Duhet patur parasysh fakti qe pjesa me e madhe e ISP ne Shqiperi kane nje kontrate me Albtelekom i cili i furnizon ata me sherbim interneti ku me pas keta te fundit ua shperndajne abonenteve me forma nga me te ndryshme. Une e kam me te degjuar kete qe Albtelekom eshte kompania e vetme qe posedon linjat optike  me jashte Shqiperise per lidhjen e Shqiperise ne internet....

----------


## klodj

Albtelekon eshte interneti me i sigurte dhe pse jo, me i kenaqshem se asnje here tjeter. Sinjali nuk behet llaf te shkeputet fare. Pak TVSH-ja te vret dhe gjithashtu mua nuk me lejon te shkarkoj nga Rapidshare sepse dikush tjeter eshte duke e bere nje shkarkim ne ate moment.

----------


## Kanan

> A ka mundesi qe mos flasim kot me kot duke hamendesuar? A ka njeri qe e ka aktualisht ose e ka patur me pare nje linje ADSL ( nuk po flasim per lidhjen me ane te numrit 7171111) ? A ia vlen te bejme nje abonim tek kjo pakete apo jo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flm per krahasimin Kanan, por me duket se kjo nuk ndihmon shume ne ate cfare ne kerkojme. Rreklama e madhe qe po ben Albtelekom per kete sherbim si dhe cmimet shume favorizuese, te bejne te mendosh qe mund te jete paketa me e mire ne treg. Presim qe dikush ta konfirmoje per po ose jo kete gje para se ne te bejme nje investim ne kete drejtim....
> ...


Sigurisht qe nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe Albtelecom te futet ne treg me tarifa konkuruese, ndoshta me vone, por ato qe shohim per momentin nuk jane kushedi se cfare.
Ja vlen qe te paguash 400 leke me teper per nje shpejtesi 2 deri ne 4 here me te larte.
Mua si klient nuk me intereson bota nenujore dhe ajo e fibrave optike e me the e te thash.
Une shoh shifrat.


Kur te dalin tarifa te tjera behen krahasime te tjera, por me keto qe jane publikuar, eshte mashtrimi i rradhes.
Se ngelem duke i nderruar ISP, cdo 6 muaj, po leme lesht me tarifat e instalimit.

----------


## The Hunter

Pershendetje!
Une aktualisht kam bere nje lidhje ADSL 1024/512  dhe paguaj diku te 6000 leke ne muaj, dhe me thene te drejten shpejtesia eshte e mire duke patur parasysh faktin qe une i kam bere dhe share ne 12 komp, perseri jam i kenaqur ne krahasim me ISP qe perdorja me pare dhe tarifen qe paguaja. (kam linje satelitore qe eshte shume stabel por qe kushton me shume se sa lidhja me ADSL) shpejtesia e shkarkimit varion nga 70kbs deri 130kbs. Ndersa persa i perket shkeputjeve per aq kohe sa une e kam perdorur ( 1 muaj e gjysem) nuk kam patur probleme pervec faktit qe me jep IP conflict ngaqe jane IP te Asanjuara me DHCP megjithate prape punon mire.  Normalisht tarifat nuk jane dhe aq te lira ne raport me te ardhurat ose mundesite qe kane shqiptaret, dhe jo te gjithe mund te marrin nje linje te mire, po shpresojme qe tarifat do vijne dhe do ulen, ne mos ndodhte e kunderta se ketu te ne eshte vendi i cudirave!  Besoj se deri ketu eshte nje info i bollshem.
Respekte te gjitheve

----------


## Olsir

> Pershendetje!
> Une aktualisht kam bere nje lidhje ADSL 1024/512  dhe paguaj diku te 6000 leke ne muaj, dhe me thene te drejten shpejtesia eshte e mire duke patur parasysh faktin qe une i kam bere dhe share ne 12 komp, perseri jam i kenaqur ne krahasim me ISP qe perdorja me pare dhe tarifen qe paguaja. (kam linje satelitore qe eshte shume stabel por qe kushton me shume se sa lidhja me ADSL) shpejtesia e shkarkimit varion nga 70kbs deri 130kbs. Ndersa persa i perket shkeputjeve per aq kohe sa une e kam perdorur ( 1 muaj e gjysem) nuk kam patur probleme pervec faktit qe me jep IP conflict ngaqe jane IP te Asanjuara me DHCP megjithate prape punon mire.  Normalisht tarifat nuk jane dhe aq te lira ne raport me te ardhurat ose mundesite qe kane shqiptaret, dhe jo te gjithe mund te marrin nje linje te mire, po shpresojme qe tarifat do vijne dhe do ulen, ne mos ndodhte e kunderta se ketu te ne eshte vendi i cudirave!  Besoj se deri ketu eshte nje info i bollshem.
> Respekte te gjitheve


Po ateher derisa te ben konflikt ip ca lesh linje eshte kjo. apo me 1 ip punojne 100 veta. edhe te rroft pagesa ty 6000 mij leke. me aq i fut nje linj te mir me abisnet sado o cop cop te pakte per te shkarkuar futja naten qe ska ngarkes.
Kurse per biznes qe me intereson mua cmimet jane skandal dhe asgje ska me mir se isp e tjera. une e kam me ABCOM kam gati 1 vit dhe paguaj 230 euro per 512kbs, kurse albtelecom e ka 260 euro dicka e till. Prandaj them eshte heret per albtelecom qe mund te themi eshte mire. kismet andej nga janari mos shofim gje se lam nam, isp qe ka fibrat kryesore dhe te jep internet 512kb per 20 euro. merre me mend ne kosov 20 euro e merr 20mb shpejtesin.

----------


## LaCosTa

I pash ofertat qe i ofron kompania Albtelekom mu duken shume shtrejt ne krahasim me ofertat qe i kemi neve ne Maqedoni nga kompania T-Home.

Une kam paketen MaxADSL 10 qe kushton 9 Euro ose 586 denar [qe eshte paketa me e lire qe ofron kjo kompani] .

Kjo paket permban 10 GB komunikim mujor, shpejtesia 4096/768 Kbps.

Ja linku i kompanis T-Home

http://www.t-home.mk/sh/?z=266

----------


## fotjon

Hajde ca censure, mi shpartalluan postimet. Sguxon robi me permend Carin e vendit Kryeministrin se te mbyllin gojen.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> ........., isp qe ka fibrat kryesore dhe te jep internet 512kb per 20 euro. merre me mend ne kosov 20 euro e merr 20mb shpejtesin.


CA thuhet mer 20mb 20 euro po ne kosove paska dale interneti sheshit ose aty eshte Hub kryesor fibrash optike....qe DSL te arije 20Mb kosovaret qenkan te famshem kur dihet qe shpejtesia maksimale e DSL eshte 8.5 Mbps
edhe duhet te jesh ne nje dhome me DSLAM ajde ca vete ajde.

----------


## Darius

> CA thuhet mer 20mb 20 euro po ne kosove paska dale interneti sheshit ose aty eshte Hub kryesor fibrash optike....qe DSL te arije 20Mb kosovaret qenkan te famshem kur dihet qe shpejtesia maksimale e DSL eshte 8.5 Mbps
> edhe duhet te jesh ne nje dhome me DSLAM ajde ca vete ajde.


Lol  :buzeqeshje:  Une spo merrja vesh nese ishte 2 mb apo jo, por e paskam lexuar mire. Paska qene 20 mb.Qenka DSL allasojshe kjo e Kosoves.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ore nje pyetje keto kufizime ca i keni ju qe 1 gb apo 25gb eshte bandwidthi mujor per keto internete. po une ato i harxhoj brenda 1 jave ca te bej pas asaj une ta mbaj me dore ?

Kjo eshte aspak e drejte edhe tejet e shtrenjte ku ketu ne 9.99$ esgte 756/512 po pa limit ama

----------


## BHGod

> Hajde ca censure, mi shpartalluan postimet. Sguxon robi me permend Carin e vendit Kryeministrin se te mbyllin gojen.


Nuk eshte censure *fotjon*, por pjese e kontrollit se sa i permbahesh ti temes (nje kerkese e forumit) per te cilen eshte hapur nje debat. Nese ne pergjigjen tende te kaluar u gjendën fjale si Zimbabve apo Sali Berisha, a mund te na bindesh se sa shume i je permbajtur ti temes, qofte edhe duke ironizuar me ato terma qe permenda me siper? Ketu po diskutohet per Albtelecom-in dhe per tarifat e reja te sherbimit te internetit, kurse per politike dhe gjeografine ne pergjithesi ka hapesira te tjera.

I kerkoj gjithkujt tjeter qe poston pas meje qe te qendroje ne binarët e temës.

----------


## eno84

> Po ateher derisa te ben konflikt ip ca lesh linje eshte kjo. apo me 1 ip punojne 100 veta. edhe te rroft pagesa ty 6000 mij leke. me aq i fut nje linj te mir me abisnet sado o cop cop te pakte per te shkarkuar futja naten qe ska ngarkes.
> Kurse per biznes qe me intereson mua cmimet jane skandal dhe asgje ska me mir se isp e tjera. une e kam me ABCOM kam gati 1 vit dhe paguaj 230 euro per 512kbs, kurse albtelecom e ka 260 euro dicka e till. Prandaj them eshte heret per albtelecom qe mund te themi eshte mire. kismet andej nga janari mos shofim gje se lam nam, isp qe ka fibrat kryesore dhe te jep internet 512kb per 20 euro. merre me mend ne kosov 20 euro e merr 20mb shpejtesin.




O Olsi, konfliktin e IP e ka brenda per brenda rrjetit te vet ai, sja ka fajin ISP. 
Une e ndrrova ISP dhe tani bera abonim me ADSL tek Albtelecom. Eshte si dita me naten krahasuar me lidhjen qe kisha me perpara me antene wirlees. Nuk ka shkeputje dhe shpejtesia eshte e mire. 512/128. Ne cdo ore te dites download e kam 48 - 58 kb/s.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ore po mire po nqs e mar kete linjen 
ADSL Unlimited


256/64 Kbit/s


2499 lekë/muaj

Nqs do te dua te shkarkoj nga RapidShare kur te dua une do shkarkoj apo kur te ndaloj ai tjetri qe ka radhen?Se nqs eshte keshtu atehere presim sa te hapet ndonje ISP e re ose te vije ndonje e sakte ketu ne Divjake.Klm..

----------

